
5 Takeaways from Facebook’s Leaked Moderation Documents - seapunk
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/27/world/facebook-moderators-takeaways.html
======
mindgam3
The one about Facebook edging into countries’ politics is particularly
concerning for anyone worried about authoritarian regimes.

“In countries where the line between extremism and mainstream politics is
blurry, the social network’s power to ban some groups and not others means
that it is, in essence, helping pick political winners and losers...

And its decisions often skew in favor of governments, which can fine or
regulate Facebook.”

So it runs the risk of being used to stifle dissent as an instrument of the
state. So much for making the world more open and connected.

